
Drag and Drop with HTML5 (plus source code) - talison
http://blog.zenbe.com/2009/07/23/shareflow-drag-and-drop/
======
wsbail29
here's the direct link to the sourcecode for the DropManager class extracted
from our work on this feature.

<http://gist.github.com/153019>

from the docs... The DropManager class provides a pleasant API for observing
HTML5 drag-n-drop events, cleaning up the data that they return, and
triggering the appropriate callbacks. With the drag and drop API so far, there
are generally three types of data we're interested in: HTML, URLs, and plain
text. On drop, your callback will receive a pre-processed drop object with
corresponding 'url', 'html' and 'text' properties.

------
TweedHeads
Can I see the demo with the click of just one link?

Sorry, I have no time for free registrations or downloading and running
something, I just want to see the demo.

~~~
jarlow
click the link... there's a demo video right there.

